# how has prozac worked for u all?



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

HI, I recently upped my dose from 20 to 40 mg. i know its very low, but im doin it slow cuz i dont want anything to screw up. Has prozac helped any of you feel better, and if so, in which ways? Tell me your experiences please with this drug. I am all ears for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

It didn't really help, just sort of stabilized my thinking. Kind of a dull effect on me and I was on 80 mgs. What really worked for me was mixing 2 ssris together zoloft and prozac really work good together for me. The downside of that is just being totally zombied out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

80 mgs is pretty high. im only on 30 right now. but im doing ok i think. I took zoloft before and it killed my sexdrive absolutely KILLED it. it was pretty bad. And yea being zombied sucks i dont want to be like that ever again i was once before and it sucked.


----------

